# Mp2824-2 Military History



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello!

This is the first time I post on this forum, allthough I've been lurking around for quite some time!

I have a question regarding the 2824-2 and its military history (allthough non-existing!).

It is said that this watch was designed for the british forces, but never issued.

When was this?

And (it actually became two questions!)was it tested in any way by the british military?

Can any of you knowledgeble people help?

All the best!

Trumpetera


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Did I get that correct?

If it is on the WEB, it must be true!


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

On some websites of firms selling them, it is mentioned in the description of the watch.

Is it just bÂ¤Â¤l-sÂ¤Â¤t, or is there any truth in it. If so in what way?









Cheers!

Trumpetera


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As far as I know the watch was designed with the British forces in mind.

This does not mean that the military had any part in it at all.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

There is also the manual wind version which is good and uses a good ETA movement.










If is is what you like, get it bought!


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

I got one for my birthday from my loving wife and daughter!









Really love the watch! Does anyone have any idea of when it was designed?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Happy birthday P.

I can,t answer your question but here is some official company history

The story begins 1956 when, together with a partner, I founded the Ollech & Wajs Watch Company. Right from the beginning, we concentrated

on manufacturing rugged, good looking sports watches at affordable prices. One day, a young American student on visit in Switzerland, bought

one of our watches. He said to us: Why don't you sell your watches in the US. Everyone there, needs a timepiece like that, that can stand it's man. To keep quality high and prices low, we decided to try something new... To sell by mail to US customers direct from Switzerland and eliminate the middleman's profit. This approach proved very successful, for our company, and also for the many happy US owners of our watches.

All our watches were equipped with mechanical movements with at least 17 jewels. When the first quartz watches made their appearance, in the

early 80ties, mechanical watches came temporarily out of fashion. We stopped production. Today, Swiss mechanical watches of good workmanship are very much sought after again Quite frequently I was approached by former customers in need of a solid, sturdy timepiece. That's why I decided to resume manufacturing mechanical watches under my new company, A. I. Wajs.


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks anyway, and for the O&W history!


----------

